# Why ?



## coolhandjames (Apr 11, 2012)

Why are all of your posts unfunny ??? 

Why do you waste my time and yours ??? 

Why can't you be more like *Coolhandjames* ???

Why ?

Sniff...

Porque ?


... Why ?


*  ! moobaK---><---Kaboom !



**SUCK ME LADIES !*​


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool dude


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 11, 2012)

Why make this thread James?


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 11, 2012)

Why do I want to cram a hot fork in my eye every time I see Coolfag post?


----------



## EARL (Apr 11, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Why do I want to cram a hot fork in my eye every time I see Coolfag post?



Why do you keep resisting those urges? Do it for the betterment of humanity.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 11, 2012)

^^^ best part of him ran down the leg of the whore he calls mom as the next nigger pushed his cock in...


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 11, 2012)

EARL said:


> Why do you keep resisting those urges? Do it for the betterment of humanity.



why are you here, you dont even work out,


----------



## Watson (Apr 11, 2012)

For the sake of 1 fucken condom, JUST FUCKEN 1, chj may ur parents be eternally fucked in the ass in hell for casting u on society!


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 11, 2012)

If I were to evaporate coolhandjames, could I use the concentrate to poison neighborhood trolls?


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 11, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> If I were to evaporate coolhandjames, could I use the concentrate to poison neighborhood trolls?


I feel like if you evaporated him he would perfect for flinging .. He'd be a big steaming pile just waiting to be flung


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 11, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Cool dude


 Isn't it ?



azza1971 said:


> Why make this thread James?


 Because i give something for you to life for.



SupaSwole said:


> Why do I want to cram a hot fork in my eye every time I see Coolfag post?


 Because all you can see is the head of my cock. (slowly entering your mouth)



withoutrulers said:


> If I were to evaporate coolhandjames, could I use the concentrate to poison neighborhood trolls?


 I am... it would take an irreparable force to move me.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 11, 2012)

Look imbecile you must kill yourself immediately, everyone hates you here, get it done Princess


----------



## EARL (Apr 12, 2012)

Azzhole cherishes his 6 red stars as much as his bbing expo experiences.











HOW SAD.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2012)

EARL said:


> Azzhole cherishes his 6 red stars as much as his bbing expo experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let us know your own expo experiences and note the Homo Games you attended last year, but the body building one’s.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2012)

All I can say is wow.


This is an awesomely bad thread.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 12, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> All I can say is wow.
> 
> 
> This is an awesomely bad thread.


Maybe the worst...


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 12, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> All I can say is wow.
> 
> 
> This is an awesomely bad thread.




Couldn't agree more....

While your mouth is open can i occupy it ?

I'm talking about this--->


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Couldn't agree more....
> 
> While your mouth is open can i occupy it ?
> 
> I'm talking about this--->



You are just beggin for me to bend you over and pound rectum with the business end of a baseball bat, aren't you?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 12, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> You are just beggin for me to bend you over and pound rectum with the business end of a baseball bat, aren't you?


Make sure to save some of your energy for the jello pool. I'm gonna go rob the local Kroger of all the cherry flavor and break out the garden hose. Maybe tie up Coolhand to a tree for a cuckold slave?


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 12, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Make sure to save some of your energy for the jello pool. I'm gonna go rob the local Kroger of all the cherry flavor and break out the garden hose. *Maybe tie up Coolhand to a tree for a cuckold slave?*




Better men than yourself have tried...


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Make sure to save some of your energy for the jello pool. I'm gonna go rob the local Kroger of all the cherry flavor and break out the garden hose. Maybe tie up Coolhand to a tree for a cuckold slave?



Ah Rulers, how I've missed you.  You know how to make a girl's panties nice and sloppy.



coolhandjames said:


> Better men than yourself have tried...



They didn't have me on their team, baby. 


*kisses


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 12, 2012)

Bring those sloppy panties with you, we can laugh at coolhandslave while he wears them. Might put the dartgun to use and make the li'l guy dance for his supper.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Bring those sloppy panties with you, we can laugh at coolhandslave while he wears them. Might put the dartgun to use and make the li'l guy dance for his supper.



He'd enjoy himself, that's for sure...


----------



## secdrl (Apr 12, 2012)

I had night fire qualification tonite and I noticed I had one, just one Hornady XTP HP Round left. Nothing would satisfy me more then to chamber that one round and put it right between the running lights of this guy------->


----------



## EARL (Apr 13, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> All I can say is wow.
> 
> 
> This is an awesomely bad thread.



And it reached its lowest point with your presence.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 14, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Bring those sloppy panties with you, we can laugh at coolhandslave while he wears them. Might put the dartgun to use and make the li'l guy dance for his supper.



I usually do wear the *girls panties *while we're fuckin'... They like the fact i'm in touch with my feminine side. 



CellarDoor said:


> He'd enjoy himself, that's for sure...



You must be sum kinda slut gettin your kicks from a website such as this... god i'd love to fuck that asshole.



secdrl said:


> I had night fire qualification tonite and I noticed I had one, just one Hornady XTP HP Round left. Nothing would satisfy me more then to chamber that one round and put it right between the running lights of this guy------->



This is funny for 2 reasons...

1. That's not a picture of *Coolhandjames = The pied Piper of cool
*
B. Your Dainty hands are made for jerkin cock's like mine... not playin' wif guns.



EARL said:


> And it reached its lowest point with your presence.



                                               Again...*Slammed !*


----------



## Watson (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ not its not, but its the pic u pretend is u on ur old myspace page lmao!

LOSER! at first i didnt double check the pic cause that guy looks like a faggy, whining little homo...aka CHJ

But LW pointed out its not u, leaving us to assume ur actually look WORSE than that fag! (if thats possible!)


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> You must be sum kinda slut gettin your kicks from a website such as this... god i'd love to fuck that asshole.



Well you can stop PMing me to see if I like internet dick.  You have no chance.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Well you can stop PMing me to see if I like internet dick.  You have no chance.


----------



## EARL (Apr 18, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> ^^ not its not, but its the pic u pretend is u on ur old myspace page lmao!
> 
> LOSER! at first i didnt double check the pic cause that guy looks like a faggy, whining little homo...aka CHJ
> 
> But LW pointed out its not u, leaving us to assume ur actually look WORSE than that fag! (if thats possible!)



Seriously you need psychological help.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2012)

EARL said:


> Seriously you need psychological help.



Who are you to criticise, cum dumpster...


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 18, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Well you can stop PMing me to see if I like internet dick.  You have no chance.




Don't talk with your mouth full.


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2015)

.....    ...


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2015)

Wasn't Saney CellarDoor?


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Wasn't Saney CellarDoor?





..... truth be told, I had 2 gimmicks back then , that's how crazy it was ....   but it was a lot of fun, which it ain't anymore...    nobody posts lately , and if they do , it's rarely funny......


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2015)

maybe one day...


----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2015)

ROID said:


> maybe one day...





.......  don't hold your breath ...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 12, 2015)

charley said:


> ..... truth be told, I had 2 gimmicks back then , that's how crazy it was ....   but it was a lot of fun, which it ain't anymore...    nobody posts lately , and if they do , it's rarely funny......


I only had one gimmick and that was potato on ASF what were your gimmicks


----------



## charley (Aug 12, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> I only had one gimmick and that was potato on ASF what were your gimmicks





...  one was '69grunt'....    my excuse was that I was getting 'negged' to hell , I thought I could 'rep' myself with some help from my gimmicks , it didn't work out like I was hoping for...   I didn't understand how the 'neg' thing worked ..     lol


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 12, 2015)

charley said:


> ...  one was '69grunt'....    my excuse was that I was getting 'negged' to hell , I thought I could 'rep' myself with some help from my gimmicks , it didn't work out like I was hoping for...   I didn't understand how the 'neg' thing worked ..     lol


negged


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 12, 2015)

charley said:


> ...  one was '69grunt'....    my excuse was that I was getting 'negged' to hell , I thought I could 'rep' myself with some help from my gimmicks , it didn't work out like I was hoping for...   I didn't understand how the 'neg' thing worked ..     lol


i thought you were going to say coolhand since you did bump this thread


----------



## charley (Aug 12, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> i thought you were going to say coolhand since you did bump this thread





....  no heck , lol       ...  chj was a amusing pain in the ass, the reason i'm bumping old threads is because they were made before prince destroyed AG with the loss of the rep stars & the like button ..   a time when this site was a riot, you could come here anytime of day or night, & get a laugh..  now it's a death site .. there were only 1 or 2 posts all weekend , & they were from me or you or roid.......   even the 'mods ' weren't posting, but the mods only post boring shit anyway....    they must be hanging out at ASF........


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 13, 2015)

charley said:


> ....  no heck , lol       ...  chj was a amusing pain in the ass, the reason i'm bumping old threads is because they were made before prince destroyed AG with the loss of the rep stars & the like button ..   a time when this site was a riot, you could come here anytime of day or night, & get a laugh..  now it's a death site .. there were only 1 or 2 posts all weekend , & they were from me or you or roid.......   even the 'mods ' weren't posting, but the mods only post boring shit anyway....    they must be hanging out at ASF........


I did like the like button, but if people were only here for a fake and meaningless point system, then I have to think they themselves are fake and meaningless, just saying


----------



## Intense (Aug 13, 2015)

Something so satisfying about that damn like button..


----------



## charley (Aug 13, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> I did like the like button, but if people were only here for a fake and meaningless point system, then I have to think they themselves are fake and meaningless, just saying




....  my point is, that there is nobody here anymore   .. as far as "fake and meaningless" goes, we don't have to worry about that , when the place is empty, if you catch my  drift.......


----------



## charley (Aug 13, 2015)

Intense said:


> Something so satisfying about that damn like button..




................


----------



## niki (Aug 13, 2015)

I came back, but all I hear are crickets, and I miss the good ol' days - which was about four years ago.  WHAT the hell happened?  Whatever it is - whoever is to blame - it sucks, and they need to be tortured.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 14, 2015)

niki said:


> I came back, but all I hear are crickets, and I miss the good ol' days - which was about four years ago.  WHAT the hell happened?  Whatever it is - whoever is to blame - it sucks, and they need to be tortured.



I believe theCaptn' is where the blame lies and I agree he should be tortured.....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 14, 2015)

niki said:


> I came back, but all I hear are crickets, and I miss the good ol' days - which was about four years ago.  WHAT the hell happened?  Whatever it is - whoever is to blame - it sucks, and they need to be tortured.


Its all your fault, we made several threads about it


----------



## charley (Aug 14, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> I believe theCaptn' is where the blame lies and I agree he should be tortured.....




......   I agree !!!       & a little torture never hurt anyone ......


----------



## charley (Aug 14, 2015)

niki said:


> I came back, but all I hear are crickets, and I miss the good ol' days - which was about four years ago.  WHAT the hell happened?  Whatever it is - whoever is to blame - it sucks, and they need to be tortured.




...    you are correct grasshopper  ......


----------



## charley (Aug 14, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Time to get a kick starter campaign going so we can fund a new forum .




...  i'll just keep 'bumpin' old threads , until prince disables that too .....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> I believe theCaptn' is where the blame lies and I agree he should be tortured.....



I hate tickling. 

Prince is the real villain here. That Lamborghini driving jew cocksucker


----------



## niki (Aug 15, 2015)

Hormones, erm, I mean gears, torture, villains, pestilence (grasshoppers?!) 

I can live with that.  So, who likes pain?  

And why won't my goddamn smilies work?  I want the person who is in charge of emoticons fired.


----------



## charley (Aug 15, 2015)

niki said:


> Hormones, erm, I mean gears, torture, villains, pestilence (grasshoppers?!)
> 
> I can live with that.  So, who likes pain?
> 
> And why won't my goddamn smilies work?  I want the person who is in charge of emoticons fired.





.......    the 'smilies' don't work ,because in AG there is nothing to smile about.....


----------



## niki (Aug 15, 2015)

lol,YOURS work!  am I being punished for leaving, or coming back??


----------



## charley (Aug 15, 2015)

niki said:


> lol,YOURS work!  am I being punished for leaving, or coming back??




.....   in your case niki, I'd like to believe that a little spanking would be in order for either .....


----------



## niki (Aug 15, 2015)

Ya got me me coming AND going?  ONLY if you can lift more than I do, deal?

I got better pics, but I'm shy and not so savvy with my new pc or what is now IM.....


----------



## niki (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh, and I second theCapt'n.........

no tickling!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2015)

niki said:


> Oh, and I second theCapt'n.........
> 
> no tickling!!



You've just reminded me niki I need to shave my balls


----------



## charley (Aug 15, 2015)

niki said:


> Ya got me me coming AND going?  ONLY if you can lift more than I do, deal?
> 
> I got better pics, but I'm shy and not so savvy with my new pc or what is now IM.....





.......   when you say 'lift' , do you mean like 'pick things up & put them down' ???
.......    & of course i have pics , this is the interwebs .....


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 16, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> You've just reminded me niki I need to shave my balls







charley said:


> .......   when you say 'lift' , do you mean like 'pick things up & put them down' ???
> .......    & of course i have pics , this is the interwebs .....



Looking damn good bro, been taking that pole protein as a suppository?


----------



## niki (Aug 16, 2015)

God, there's always so much work to do, Captn', never get a break!


----------



## niki (Aug 16, 2015)

charley said:


> .......   when you say 'lift' , do you mean like 'pick things up & put them down' ???
> .......    & of course i have pics , this is the interwebs .....




    Photoshop aside....you just might want to grab a pin and start poking.  Unless its the ego causing all that swelling.....


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2015)

niki said:


> Photoshop aside....you just might want to grab a pin and start poking.  Unless its the ego causing all that swelling.....




.....  i don't understand your comment about 'grabbing pins & ego's that swell' ....    for one thing 'synthol' is the no#1 product sold at IM..[everything else sold here is bunk]..   & not to be telling secrets outside of school, but your friend the Capt'n has been injecting synthol into his penis for the last year...   [no surprise] ....     look hard , because i know all chicks want this.................


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 17, 2015)

A gift from that fag Sil, I used to love when he would photo chop me into everything....






I feel sick....


----------



## charley (Aug 17, 2015)

..  time was, when Sil would post some funny shit every day...   the Mods only use AG to gossip with one another, if ever they happen to be here..

..  [Hey REDDOG , did you ever get another dog ???     I am thinking you did....]


----------



## sneedham (Aug 18, 2015)

HMMM...  So this is what I have been missing..... Lol ... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Aug 18, 2015)

charley said:


> ....  no heck , lol       ...  chj was a amusing pain in the ass, the reason i'm bumping old threads is because they were made before prince destroyed AG with the loss of the rep stars & the like button ..   a time when this site was a riot, you could come here anytime of day or night, & get a laugh..  now it's a death site .. there were only 1 or 2 posts all weekend , & they were from me or you or roid.......   even the 'mods ' weren't posting, but the mods only post boring shit anyway....    they must be hanging out at ASF........



Well fuck you all with a big fat horse cock....Was that funny..lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2015)

niki said:


> God, there's always so much work to do, Captn', never get a break!



Grooming is a full time job. I'm considering anal bleaching niki, advices?


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2015)

sneedham said:


> Well fuck you all with a big fat horse cock....Was that funny..lol


----------



## niki (Aug 22, 2015)

I think anal bitching for the win!


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 22, 2015)

niki said:


> I think anal* Bleaching* for the win!


fixed


----------



## niki (Aug 22, 2015)

I think anal bitching for the win!


----------



## charley (Aug 22, 2015)

niki said:


> I think anal bitching for the win!




.....   maybe you could stop 'bitching' & start 'moaning' .....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 22, 2015)

niki said:


> I think anal bitching for the win!



Agreed. It's my 2nd fav past time!


----------

